
Are the NY Times and Washington Post Buying Fake Clicks from China? - Karunamon
http://vesselnews.io/fake-newsflow-new-york-times-washington-post-buying-clicks-china-traffic-jumps-half-traffic-two-months/
======
mayoff
Betteridge's law says "no", and the amount of bias shown in the first
paragraph was enough to make me stop reading.

~~~
_rpd
It would be even more astounding if the new Chinese traffic was genuine.

~~~
tantalor
Or real.

